
Public Statement on Neutrality of Free Software - jwgarber
https://www.f-droid.org/en/2019/07/16/statement.html
======
jwgarber
Alternative archive link

[https://web.archive.org/web/20190717062201/https://f-droid.o...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190717062201/https://f-droid.org/en/2019/07/16/statement.html)

